# ISO Sandwich Bread recipe



## karaburun (Feb 23, 2005)

Hallo,

I allways make my bread by my self. And I like Sandwich-Bread, but I don´t have a recipe. Can anyone help me?? It must be very soft and smooth..

Can you help me?? :roll: 

lg Tanja


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 23, 2005)

The King Arthur Flour website has a ton of recipes and information about bread baking.

Here's a link to all of their sandwich bread recipes.
http://ww2.kingarthurflour.com/cgibin/htmlos.cgi/2120.4.086650716669600858


----------



## karaburun (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi,

thank´s a lot. I notice the link.. 

But now im tyred and go to bed. Here it´s 11pm ( is it correct, I don´t know  )

So have a nice day..

Oh, mann ist das schwer.... :roll:   

lg Tanja


----------

